# hungry for long-distance illumination



## MTL-TL (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi, I have been looking alot but can't seem to find my optimal light. I'm looking for something with atleast 1000 lumens OTF and that throws it very very far. I'm hungry for long distance illumination. Size wise I w'd say about 6 - 7 inches in lenght and about 2.5 inch head diameter. I was looking at the SR51 but don't know if there are other lights in that size with more power n throw. I like elektrolumens big bruiser but its more of a flood light. So I'm open to suggestions, please shed some light on my quest for illuminating the other end of my street. Thanks in advance


----------



## beach honda (Jul 14, 2011)

jetbeam rrt-3


----------



## enomosiki (Jul 14, 2011)

If you are looking for a thrower with at least 1,000 OTF lumens with a size restriction, your options are very limited as that kind of brightness can be provided by either using a large emitter or multi-emitters, and putting them inside a small reflector is going to get you a predominantly floody light.

If you think you can sacrifice the lumens a little, you can check out EagleTac M3C4 with single XM-L emitter. 800+ OTF lumens with 400 meter throw. The dimensions are all within your specifications. There are other big gun throwers that can out-throw it, but they are all longer and have bigger heads.

Jetbeam RRT-3 is also a good choice, except it's a little larger than the dimensions specified.


----------



## ebow86 (Jul 14, 2011)

I know you are most likely looking for an LED but some of the hotwire maglite mods with smooth reflectors has tremendous output and throw, just something to consider.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 14, 2011)

You are obviously looking for a spotlight, so I'll move your thread to that section.


----------



## MTL-TL (Jul 14, 2011)

Thnks for the input guys... yes I want a LED flashlight and if its slightly larger than that, I woudn't mind but I dont wanna go olight SR 9X series size. How does the M3C4 compare to SR51 or 50 in that regard ? 
Im not limited to big manufacturers, I like custom builts too. 
I had a RRT-1 that I liked very much, it had a good throw. I have lost it n now I wanna replace it with something more power output n hopefully further throw.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 14, 2011)

How about Sky Ray STL-V2? You can operate it with a length of 180mm on shorty mode, with 2 x 18500.


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 14, 2011)

thrunite catapult v3


----------



## MTL-TL (Jul 14, 2011)

alpg88 said:


> thrunite catapult v3


 
I have seen selfbuilt's beamshots where catapult v2 outhrows v3 ?


----------



## alpg88 (Jul 14, 2011)

MTL-TL said:


> I have seen selfbuilt's beamshots where catapult v2 outhrows v3 ?


it does?? 
both with smooth reflectors??
cuz v2 come with either smooth, or op, in the same light smooth out throws op.


----------



## 2100 (Jul 14, 2011)

One more option. The new Trustfire X9 XM-L. The design looks decent to me as well. Use some good cells like NCR18650, great. Head diameter is like 60mm, same as Sky Ray. But Sky Ray has beamshots, beats typical 42mm based XM-Ls. And anyway at usd38 shipped (slightly lower than the price of a pair of AW 3100 shipped to you), what can you lose to try first? Absolutely fits all your requirements.


----------



## JacobJones (Jul 14, 2011)

I think we should have a separate category for LED spotlights, doesn't seem right to put them in with the HID's


----------



## JacobJones (Jul 18, 2011)

If you didn't specify 1000+ lumens I'd reccomend the DEFT


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 18, 2011)

At 2.5", my 1C Franken Mag Jr. hold the record in throw, measured at 221,000 [email protected] 1 meter,
it'll out throw DEFT & DEFT HO, and Mozo 35W HID/4" reflector. Yet with a smaller head & slimmer body. But its not 1000 lumens.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uper-thrower-Lighthouse-beam-shot-vs.-35W-HID

However, if you want to just buy something, instead of build one, then the SSK-33 HID is a nice choice,
3500lumens, 135,000 [email protected] 1meter, cost about $220 & nice looking.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?314267-XECCON-SSK-33-HA-HID-35W-28W-Mod-to-a-Shorty!


----------



## MTL-TL (Jul 21, 2011)

ma_sha1 said:


> At 2.5", my 1C Franken Mag Jr. hold the record in throw, measured at 221,000 [email protected] 1 meter,
> it'll out throw DEFT & DEFT HO, and Mozo 35W HID/4" reflector. Yet with a smaller head & slimmer body. But its not 1000 lumens.
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...uper-thrower-Lighthouse-beam-shot-vs.-35W-HID


 

That Jr. is really something, wow. But I got no skills or experience to build one. However, going through some of ur posts, I saw the Fire Fixe 1 & 2 and I'm really hooked. How much did the 1 set you back ?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Jul 23, 2011)

The Firefox 1 were custom made in 2009 in china forum, virtually non obtainable, I paid about double the original cost to get one out of China, but talking about price is pointless, since it can't be bought anymore so its is really priceless.

The Firefox 2 is the only one available, but only on Chinese Taobao site, they commercialized the Firefox II & there are 2 versions, the cheaper model is 2490 Yuen, which is about $450 (Exchange rate into Alipay, chinese version of paypal is 5.5Yuen = 1 US dollar), the other model cost about 3x of that. Also, the Firefox II is lot bigger than Firefox 1.


----------



## margret green (Sep 6, 2011)

what you are looking for belong to HID series.
haha
HID SERIES has long distance illumination.


----------



## jh333233 (Sep 6, 2011)

Heard of that firefox, that thing was custom-made/handmade,metal cased
But theres some cheap hid which i am using, for about 400-500yuan with shipping to HK, about 2-3kg
Its the cheapest one, quite nice but plastic cased, lead acid battery and polymer lens
Very fragile to impact
See if it matches ur budget


----------



## hapiness (Nov 29, 2011)

as for the 1000+ lumen, your wanted torch can be considered as HID flashlight.

HID flashlight is more brighter than led flashlight
and HID torch owns great illumination and long-distant range.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 29, 2011)

MTL-TL said:


> Hi, I have been looking alot but can't seem to find my optimal light. I'm looking for something with atleast 1000 lumens OTF and that throws it very very far. I'm hungry for long distance illumination. Size wise I w'd say about 6 - 7 inches in lenght and about 2.5 inch head diameter. I was looking at the SR51 but don't know if there are other lights in that size with more power n throw.




Two ideas stand out and fall very close to your size and output requirements. 

In HID, the Wolf Eyes Boxer. It's small and at least 1600 lumens. Warm up time is pretty slow though.

In LED, the Surefire M3LT. It's 800 lumens but utilizes a TIR optic to greatly increase throw with very little light loss. It is of course rather expensive but the performance is impressive for a factory LED light.


----------

